# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorsuizen/Tinnitus

## dries

Hallo, ik heb sinds 3 jaar zeer ernstig oorzuisen, zodanig dat het eigenlijk mijn hele leven op zijn kop zet. Ik heb alles geprobeerd, accupunctuur, reiki, osteopathie. Niets helpt. Wie kan mij helpen met positieve informatie?
Dries.

----------


## Petra717

Al eens bij een KNO-arts geweest, Dries?

groeten,
petra




> Hallo, ik heb sinds 3 jaar zeer ernstig oorzuisen, zodanig dat het eigenlijk mijn hele leven op zijn kop zet. Ik heb alles geprobeerd, accupunctuur, reiki, osteopathie. Niets helpt. Wie kan mij helpen met positieve informatie?
> Dries.

----------


## dries

Ja Petra, daar ben ik geweest. Maar er is op dit moment voor tinnitus helemaal niets, behalve dan de alternatieve geneeskunde en daar heb ik de buik ook een beetje vol van. Bedankt voor je reaktie.
M.v.g. Jan

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb een heleboel info gevonden over oorsuizen en de eventuele mogelijke behandelingen...ik weet niet of je er iets aan hebt,maar kijken kan geen kwaad hé?
Kijk eens op www.kiesbeter.nl >dan naar oorsuizen/Tinnitus zoeken!

Veel succes en sterkte,
Agnes Xx

----------


## dries

Agnes, bedankt voor je reaktie.
M.v.g. Jan

----------


## saab99rhd

Ik heb zelf ook tinnitus. veel info is te vinden bij www.nvvs.nl o.a. tinnitus forum.
Er kunnen een aantal oorzaken zijn waar wat aan te doen is, deze moeten eerst onderzocht worden. Kies hiervoor een academisch ziekenhuis waar ook een afdeling audiologie is. Voor cursussen in het omgaan met tinnitus zie www.via-info.nl
Wim.

----------


## A.Mels

Ik heb al zeven jaar last van oorsuizen en veel geprobeerd. Betaserc van de huisarts en andere homeophatische middelen. Oordopjes in bij veel lawaai, maar dat mag niet te lang in de oren zitten, dan wordt je gehoor lui.
Ik gebruik momenteel voor de doorbloeding Kwai knoflookdragees, 1 per dag.
En 3x 1 tablet per dag Ginkgo van Orthica. Na 1 potje van 90 tabletten de onderhoudsdosering van 1 tablet per dag.
Ik merk dat het geluid wat zachter en gelijkmatiger is geworden. Dit na 1 doosje Kwai en 1 potje Ginkgo.
Er is pas een MRI scan gemaakt om te kijken of er nog andere dingen spelen. Hiertoe werd besloten na een vreselijke gier in mijn rechteroor en doofheid.
Ik heb zelf mijn oren goed moeten beschermen tegen de herrie van de scan.
Uitslag 7 dec. 2009.

groetjes,
Annette

----------


## de aanpak

er is een boekje dat heet: 'oorsuizingen verminderen' van Maria Holl. dat is een zelf-doen methode die bij 8 van de 10 deelnemers helpt. dat zou je eens kunnen bekijken. er is vrij veel discipline voor nodig. verder zou je massage kunnen proberen bijv. bij mij, ik heb me verdiept in gehoorproblematiek omdat ik er zelf ook mee te maken heb.
Met vriendelijke groet, Marcel Davidds

----------


## ricootje

hallo, heb sinds 2 jaar ernstig oorsuizen, bijna doof en oorontstekingen. geen behandeling mogelijk, ik ga mijn leven beeindigen. wie kan nog helpen? kan niets meer, lig maar op bed gek te worden.

----------


## de aanpak

Er is een boekje dat heet: 'oorsuizingen verminderen' van Maria Holl. Dat is een zelf-doe methode die bij 8 van de 10 deelnemers helpt, dat zou je eens kunnen bekijken. Er is vrij veel discipline voor nodig. 
Oorsuizen en gehoorproblemen gaan vrijwel altijd samen met verstijvingen van de spieren in de nek en hals. Deze spieren lopen richting schedelrand en zorgen bij ernstige verharding voor problemen in het gebied erboven, zoals hoofdpijn, kaak- en gehoorproblemen. Massage zou je hier een dienst kunnen bewijzen, ook vanwege de algehele ondersteuning die je daardoor kunt ervaren. Verder heb ik in mijn massagepraktijk opgemerkt dat er vele lijnen zijn die richting gehoor en evenwichtsorganen lopen. Vooral de verzorging van onderaf, ik bedoel voeten, benen, heupen kan verlichting brengen, echter niet in 1 keer. Je kunt hierin zelf actief zijn door dagelijks een warm voetenbad te nemen (10 minuten) je voeten en benen goed warm houden en zelf masseren.
Met vriendelijke groet, Marcel Davids

----------


## A.Mels

> hallo, heb sinds 2 jaar ernstig oorsuizen, bijna doof en oorontstekingen. geen behandeling mogelijk, ik ga mijn leven beeindigen. wie kan nog helpen? kan niets meer, lig maar op bed gek te worden.


Hoi, je kunt aan de huisarts om Sybelium vragen en dit 2weken proberen. Zo is iemand, in mijn informatie, er vanaf gekomen, in die 2 weken dus.Vraag er gelijk iets bij om de infectie te bestrijden en voor tijdelijk een rustgever, Diazepam ofzo.
Met rust en ontspanningsoefeningen moet het dan beter gaan, dit is naar mijn ervaring al 80% om klachten te verminderen. Tegretol of Carbamazepine 400 retard wordt ook wel gebruikt, door een neuroloog voorgeschreven. Later overstappen op een milder homeophatisch middel Vertigoheel van Heel, is ook tegen duizeligheid, bij de drogist. Begin met het accepteren dat je dit hebt en vertrouw erop dat het goed komt, want dat komt het ook. Heb je nog vragen, dan hoor ik het graag. Mijn man en ik hebben ook Tinnitus, maar het is nu goed leefbaar. Dus hou vol! 
Lieve groet, Annette

----------


## ricootje

hoi, annette, bedankt voor je reaktie.
Wat is sybelium? Die andere medicijnen heb ik al gehad. Hebben jullie ook duizeligheid en misselijk en oorontstekingen en het gevoel dat je onder water zit? Kno-arts vind me een aansteller terwijl ik mijn leven wil beeindigen, kan echt niets meer...hoor slecht en hoor mezelf haast niet meer, verlies regelmatig het bewustzijn en hoor mijn ademhaling en hartslag in mijn rechteroor. 
Liefs, ricootje

----------


## A.Mels

> hoi, annette, bedankt voor je reaktie.
> Wat is sybelium? Die andere medicijnen heb ik al gehad. Hebben jullie ook duizeligheid en misselijk en oorontstekingen en het gevoel dat je onder water zit? Kno-arts vind me een aansteller terwijl ik mijn leven wil beeindigen, kan echt niets meer...hoor slecht en hoor mezelf haast niet meer, verlies regelmatig het bewustzijn en hoor mijn ademhaling en hartslag in mijn rechteroor. 
> Liefs, ricootje


Ik zou eerst eens een andere KNO arts raadplegen, deze neemt je niet serieus. Je hebt recht op een second opinion en neem iemand mee. Onder water en hartslag in oor, ja dat hoort er ook bij. Vraag: heb je wel eens een tekenbeet gehad? En: hoe is dit bij jou allemaal begonnen? Is er ooit een scan gemaakt? Wat is er aan die ontsteking gedaan? Heb je een vatenonderzoek gehad? Wat was de diagnose van die KNO arts van je? Die ontsteking moet trouwens als eerste weg.
Ik zag dat ik Sybelium niet goed gespeld had, dus Sibelium.
Je moet er wel even aan wennen aan dit medicijn, mocht je het willen gebruiken.
De werkzame stof in Sibelium is flunarizine. 
Het is niet precies bekend hoe flunarizine werkt.
Artsen schrijven flunarizine voor bij duizeligheid en om migraine te voorkomen.
Verschijnselen duizeligheid:
Bij duizeligheid voelt je je zweverig, wankel, licht in het hoofd of draaierig. Soms kan je het gevoel hebben dat je flauw gaat vallen. Je kunt ook misselijk zijn. Duizeligheid komt vaak voor en is meestal onschuldig. 

Oorzaak
Duizeligheid kan vele oorzaken hebben. Zo kan het onder andere ontstaan doordat het evenwichtsorgaan is verstoord. 
Behandeling
Meestal wordt duizeligheid alleen met medicijnen behandeld als men ook last heeft van misselijkheid en braken. De medicijnen tegen duizeligheid werken meestal onvoldoende, terwijl ze wel bijwerkingen hebben. In een enkel geval kan flunarizine de duizeligheid verminderen. 
Dus ga terug naar je huisarts en leg het opnieuw uit, vraag om verdere onderzoeken en een andere KNO arts voor een second opinion.

Hoor graag van je hoe het verder gaat, sterkte en zet door hoor, hier moet verandering in komen.
groet Annette

----------


## ArieBergs

Oorsuizen of tinnitus genezen is geen gemakkelijke opgave. Meer dan 10 % van de mensen hebben last van oorsuizingen. Alhoewel er geen magisch middel bestaat zijn er toch vele remedies beschikbaar om deze marteling de kop in te drukken. Als ex tinnitus- en hyperacusis patiënt heb ik door de jaren heen heel wat remedies tegen oorsuizen of tinnitus bijeengebracht. Om u nu uit de nood te helpen heb ik de hele verzameling in een handboek gebundeld "oorsuizen - 100 remedies".

http://www.oorsuizen100remedies.be

In dit e-book komen de verschillende remedies en therapieën uitvoerig aan de orde. Over oorsuizen doen heel wat bakerpraatjes de ronde, die dringend de wereld uit moeten worden geholpen. Eén van de grootste misverstanden is, dat je met oorsuizen maar moet leren leven, omdat er eigenlijk zo weinig aan te doen is. Je kunt dit e-book als één doorlopend geheel lezen, maar je kunt het ook als naslagwerk gebruiken om meer gerichte informatie op te zoeken. Oorsuizen: zelfs als je er niet op tijd bij bent is er wel degelijk iets aan te doen.

Arie Bergs

----------

